# Laptop Under 40k



## veddotcom (Sep 11, 2008)

I want to Buy a LAPTOP under 40k, As my Expected Configuration is Core 2 DUO, Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, Camera, 160 SATA HDD, 2GB Ram.. All These Stuffs i m Getting in "ACER ASPIRE 5920" .
    The Problem is Can i Go with ACER Series? Is Acer Reliabe?
  If there is Any Other Option For me Then Suggest me other MODEL... 
 (I don't Need Operating System Coming with Laptops )
 THANK YOU


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

For 40k, dont go for Acer. Not upto the mark when compared with Dell, Hp and the likes.

Best bet is Dell Inspiron 1525. You have my word.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup, go for Dell Inspiron 1525.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 12, 2008)

STAY AWAY FROM ACER!! Thats my personal openion. Go for Inspiron 1525@37K and you'll be more than happy, its great. And go for the CompleteCover warranty, complete peace of mind.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Personal experience with repairs or something of your old *acer* laptop; isnt it? 

But from my experience, Travelmates arent bad.  Of course, if you are talking about service, then Acer SUCKS!!!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 13, 2008)

^^Dont laugh buddy, My majority of work and play involves my laptop and at the time when i was stuck with Acer i was a student and i bought this laptop with my savings. So when it fall back to its knees on the third day of purchase you may understand what i felt. 

And ya, its the service part that sucks. you may have read my previous posts so i wont repeat it here. Travelmate series was good. There were only certain glitches specially with my model. For example the IDE controller was ripped off of the secondry controller and both CDWriter and HDD were on a single IDE channel which made things slow. The paint on the outer side of the Lid was getting off just after three months of very careful usage  and the Wifi stopped working for apparently no reason in just 5 months. What do you call it? Great piece of hardware? And FYI i have proper earthing and all in my home, and all my electrical points where i use laptop and computers have spike busters installed, so it was not my fault.

And to top it all the kind of service they provided, how come i recommend Acer to anyone and get cursed by the poor soul afterwards


----------



## veddotcom (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for your Suggestions .....WI-FI Is not Present In DELL Inpiration 1525.... But Rest of The Thing is Perfect as i want... Hmmmm... How much money would i have to pay in Adding External Wi-Fi Card... Is There any such  Device present in the market? Do u have more choices in any other Brand. So let me know.. Thank u once again


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ Are you nuts?  Dell Inspiron 1525 has WiFi!!! In fact, all laptops manufactured since last 2-3 years have WiFi. 

@ Krazy_About_Technology; yeah mate, I do understand. Ive faced similar cases with my cellphone.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 18, 2008)

^ ya Inspiron 1525 as well as all other modern lappys have wifi. Inspiron 1525 has the Dell 1395 Minicard capable of 802.11b/g signalling. You also have the option to upgrade to the 802.11b/g/n card. Go ahead and get an Inspiron 1525, if your requirements dont include heavy duty graphics usage, you wont regret your purchase. Its an awesome lappy, runs quiet cool even after 2 day/night contineous usage with 2-4 hours of gaming (Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil currently for me  ) per day.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 18, 2008)

Inspiron 1525 has Intel®  Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100.. Will it be able to play the newer games??


----------



## REY619 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: usfine.com*



llh11456 said:


> i quoted this spam message


Spammer...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ Please don't quote the spam post guys. Takes extra trouble to get rid of it. In fact, don't post about spam messages. Just hit the report button.


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 18, 2008)

Dell is Hell... Acer is paper... 

you should go for HP/compaq/Toshiba/Sony etc...

i think.. HP or compaq is better...

Toshiba is the best.but it costs too much... 

See.. you want to buy good thing na...so like..wait for sometimes if your budget floods out...but i suggest you...buy a best thing..is better 

regards.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 19, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> Dell is Hell...



And what makes you say that??? Any previous experience? 



parthbarot said:


> you should go for HP/compaq/Toshiba/Sony etc...
> 
> i think.. HP or compaq is better...
> 
> Toshiba is the best.but it costs too much...



Dont know about Compaq's lower end models, i don't find them very good,configuration wise. But ya compaq is a good brad. HP (Compaq's owner) have very good laptops but are priced on a bit higher side. They are great anyways.

Toshiba makes great laptops but their keyboard layout sucks! And they are expensive...yeah..

Dell is not hell. In fact its one of the most prestigious company in laptop market. Their products are of very high quality and their Customer Service rocks!

About Acer  .... ya well i guess i shouldn't speak more, i guess everybody on this forum must be aware of my story  but anyways, i agree


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 19, 2008)

may be... but i don't prefer ..u no... if u r buying and laptop... yaar...then u shld take something real good... Sony or toshiba are costly..but product is.. just a superb thing!

and in lower i think... Compaq or HP, as u said... can be a grt choice... 

regards.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ so is dell... take my word. Sny/Toshiba/IBM(Lenovo) are expensive and are great; but though Dell is as good, its cheaper.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 20, 2008)

^You spoke my words


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hp's service sucks a lot...was a pain to get the HP laptop fixed..had to literally fight with the HP guys to fix it...Dell is sheer class...go for it...its the best you wil lget now...


----------

